
Ironies of Automation (1983) - lcuff
http://www.bainbrdg.demon.co.uk/Papers/Ironies.html
======
blackflame7000
I think it comes down to the ROI on adding pedantic "safety rails" to stop
people from accidentally killing themselves with the wrong end of a
basketball. Fact of life is that stupid people do stupid shit, and sometimes
smart people do even stupider shit.

